# OEM vs Aftermarket Flip Emblem Rear View Camera



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

Was wondering if any has had experience with the aftermarket flip emblem RVCs. If so, where did you get yours and how is it holding up so far? And was it a direct plug-and-play like the OEM (Minus the programming). Looking to retrofit one into my CC, and not sure if I want to pay the price for OEM if there is an aftermarket camera just as good. I like the stealthy-ness of the flip up camera, so I'm not too interested in the license plate cameras or the ones that go into the plate lights. Let me know, thanks!

-Coby


----------



## Allen Wong (Jan 21, 2013)

*flip reverse camera for vw*

Maybe this camera:
http://www.carnaviplayer.com/flip-reverse-camera-for-vw-passat-golf-bettle-cc-p-833


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks interesting. I haven't seen one with an RCA input like that though. I need the 26 pin connector for the back of the RNS315.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

I have an aftermarket flip camera I bought shortly after I bought my CC a year ago. Haven't installed it. If you interested in it its for sale. I remember paying $600 on ebay at the time.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I have purchased 2 of their back up cameras without the flip up option and they work very well.

Shipping only took 10 days for each camera.

Here is their flip up version. There are several other styles as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Emblem-L...r_View_Monitors_Cams_Kits&hash=item27dd6edb5f


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

When I researched cameras before buying one I read somewhere that the cheap ones have a crappy finish that will peel off. If you wanted to plasti-dip or paint it I guess it wouldn't matter.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

MK6JSW said:


> When I researched cameras before buying one I read somewhere that the cheap ones have a crappy finish that will peel off. If you wanted to plasti-dip or paint it I guess it wouldn't matter.


Where did you read this? I would love to read it also in order that if I recommend something, I will be better educated.

However, on the flip side, no pun intended, I have purchased many auto parts items made in China that were chromed plastic like the VW emblem is on the camera. And, never have I ever had one iota of a problem with poor plating. Most of their plating
processes are triple, meaning first copper, then nickel, then chromium.

I believe the OEM rear emblem is a cheaper, 2 step process with copper, then chromium.

Again, please direct me to your negative research article/articles regarding Chinese chrome plating.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

I didn't save the link. I just ran across it when I was reading about the cameras. I bought the Tiguan style for a JSW. I saw where some people have been buying the bentley style camera and using it on GTI's. You have to cut a space above the license plate though.


----------



## davery5872 (Nov 13, 2013)

COBYATCH said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Was wondering if any has had experience with the aftermarket flip emblem RVCs. If so, where did you get yours and how is it holding up so far? And was it a direct plug-and-play like the OEM (Minus the programming). Looking to retrofit one into my CC, and not sure if I want to pay the price for OEM if there is an aftermarket camera just as good. I like the stealthy-ness of the flip up camera, so I'm not too interested in the license plate cameras or the ones that go into the plate lights. Let me know, thanks!
> 
> -Coby


I found this, but have no idea of the quality. They quoted me a price of $240 with the 26 pin connector.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/949300737/VW_Original_Car_Rearview_Camera_System.html

I wish I could get this to work with my 2011 US version rcd510.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

Sell your 2011 radio and buy a 2014 radio. The cost difference is much less than what an interface to add the camera would cost and you'd get HD radio and the bluetooth features.


----------



## davery5872 (Nov 13, 2013)

MK6JSW said:


> Sell your 2011 radio and buy a 2014 radio. The cost difference is much less than what an interface to add the camera would cost and you'd get HD radio and the bluetooth features.


I already have BT. I can get a video interface for about $200. It looks like I could sell my unit for abour $200. If I purchased a unit off ebay, how can I verify that a RCD510 is a 2014 model?

OP, sorry about hijacking your thread.


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

Hahah it's no problem. So long as you're getting help it's fine with me.

The RVC from all-lights on ebay is probably the one I will go with if I go aftermarket. I've seen that name come up on this forum before so it seems that everyone is using them and they work fine.


----------

